
Cryptocurrency Trading News - elephant_burger
https://cryptonewsagency.com/
======
rakanalh
Great idea... but the theme in general looks pale and hard to read. Also, the
price ticker container is a bit small, maybe give it more height than 75px?

Edit: And some links don't work. Example:
[https://cryptonewsagency.com/topics/news/What's-the-true-
val...](https://cryptonewsagency.com/topics/news/What's-the-true-value-of-
bitcoin?-Who-knows/5a30454dca410900101c396e)

------
gremlinsinc
They need to add Ardor onto their tracker, it just broke $1 .. I bought in
last August @ 10 cents. It's more secure, more stable, and uses POS instead of
POW so it's also MUCH more energy efficient.

I honestly think someday bitcoin/ethereum bubbles will crash and Ardor or
something like it will be the main blockchain stack.

------
handsomeRambler
This should be the new ToDoMVC of 2018

------
kaicianflone
Do you get money for submitting content? The site is down.

------
kimchy
Qa

------
KasianFranks
Love it. HN is going to hate on this as it's a positive regarding crypto.

~~~
DrScump
If HN "hates it" it will be because of the artificial promotion (brand-new
submitting account, brand new positive commenting account, and 10 magical
upvotes in the first few minutes).

~~~
KasianFranks
We'll see about that. Crytpo is real, it's for the un-banked around the world
who also do not have clean water and that's about 1/3 the population of Earth
and those make about $1/day. Give it a break. Ref:
[https://hackernoon.com/blockchain-mohammed-on-the-
blockchain...](https://hackernoon.com/blockchain-mohammed-on-the-
blockchain-1426cbd3c67d)

~~~
lern_too_spel
You're dreaming. M-pesa and similar systems beat Bitcoin by a wide margin on
everything the unbanked care about.

~~~
KasianFranks
We're not only talking about Bitcoin, there are 2k other crypto's on deck.
Adapt.

~~~
lern_too_spel
They all lose to M-pesa and its equivalents for what the unbanked care about.
Decentralization does not solve a problem that any of these people have.

